# Do you “dress” your bed?



## Ronni (Sep 24, 2021)

Over the years I’ve probably been influenced too much by my rich clients who spend a small fortune on decorating and are over-the-top about every room in their homes!  But for a long time now (and I’ve been trying to remember a time I didn’t dress my bed and can’t! So maybe I can’t blame my clients lol) Anyway for a long time I’ve always made my bed pretty, with throw pillows, shams etc.

Ron says he’s never slept in a nicer master bedroom and all the pillows don’t bother him in the least!  And he’s the one who makes the bed ever morning, so fine with me! 

This is our bed.


The only other bed in the main house is the guest room


How do you do your bed?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2021)

Very nice!

Right now my twin bed has an institutional look. A basic sheet and blanket over the pillow with a minimum of wrinkles.

 If someone other than an EMT is going to see it I make an effort  and top it with an old patchwork style quilt.

I guess my days of decorating and staging are behind me.  Today I’m content with neat and clean.


----------



## Knight (Sep 24, 2021)

Dressing the bed when I'm going to take a nap later not going to happen. The op's pics show an amazing ability to coordinate colors and make the bedroom very inviting. So inviting I'd probably not want to disturb the setting & wind up sleeping on the floor.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2021)

LOL - friends always get a chuckle when I describe how I sleep & make my bed.
I use ONE warm polyester blanket.  No sheets except the fitted sheet (sheets are cold & I don't like cold).
When it's cold in the house, I dress warmly, so that one blanket is enough.  Plus, it's a Tempur Pedic bed, which is warmer than a regular mattress.
When it's hot, I just sleep on the fitted sheet; no blanket.
When I get up, the bed is made in 2 seconds; I just grab the end of the blanket & throw it over the part of the bed I was sleeping on.
Sometimes, I don't even feel like doing that.


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

I certainly do, it's something I picked up as a child and it has stayed with me.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

@Ronni    I love, love the manner in which you 'dress' your beds.   Very pretty!  We had a beautiful (blue and white) bedroom when we got married.  Fluffy comforter and shams.  That was then.  lol   Now, we're lucky if we use a comforter due to the warm weather.  I love a fresh and clean bed though.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - friends always get a chuckle when I describe how I sleep & make my bed.
> I use ONE warm polyester blanket.  No sheets except the fitted sheet (sheets are cold & I don't like cold).
> When it's cold in the house, I dress warmly, so that one blanket is enough.  Plus, it's a Tempur Pedic bed, which is warmer than a regular mattress.
> When it's hot, I just sleep on the fitted sheet; no blanket.
> ...


precisely almost to the letter describing my bed too...

same Tempur Pedic mattress which makes the bed hot, so I only have the fitted  bottom sheet..pillows.. and the thin reversible comforter... and most nights even_ that_ is too warm for me and half way through the night I have to turn the fan on... .but I leave my bed to air for an hour or 2.. then plump the pillows and spread the comforter/throw... and it takes less than 60 seconds.

if I've got company coming I put one of my fancy patchwork spreads on and matching pillow.s.. but I'm long past that dressing up with loads of cushions malarkey in the bedroom.. although I like to see someone elses' pretty room, but not for me to be bothered with it...


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

Yours looks lovely, @Ronni.  Is that the window behind the bed or curtains for decoration.  

No, just neat & clean like Aunt Bea.  Two large throw pillows in case I decide to read in bed.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Yours looks lovely, @Ronni.  Is that the window behind the bed or curtains for decoration.
> 
> No, just neat & clean like Aunt Bea. * Two large throw pillows in case I decide to read in bed.*


I have those as well because if I'm not reading my kindle or Ipad...I like to rest a Heavy Hardback on the pillows..


----------



## Gaer (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, I'm alone, so . . .  I live pretty simply.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

That’s lovely in its simplicity, @Gaer.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Yours looks lovely, @Ronni.  Is that the window behind the bed or curtains for decoration.
> 
> No, just neat & clean like Aunt Bea.  Two large throw pillows in case I decide to read in bed.


@Jules we remodeled the master to make room for both a larger closet and larger bathroom. That resulted in the window behind those drapes being off center. There was nowhere else to put the bed (it’s not a large room) and it was going to REALLY annoy me that the bed couldn’t be centered on the window so presto! Problem solved with drapes centered on the wall and covering up the irregular window!  Still plenty of light from the other windows.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

Good idea, Ronni.  Kill two birds with one stone.  (What a silly expression.)


----------



## Ronni (Sep 24, 2021)

Knight said:


> Dressing the bed when I'm going to take a nap later not going to happen. The op's pics show an amazing ability to coordinate colors and make the bedroom very inviting. So inviting I'd probably not want to disturb the setting & wind up sleeping on the floor.


No no
You’re missing the POINT, @Knight!  Because it IS so inviting, that encourages you to dive right in!


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks cozy and comfy. Are those duvets on the beds?
I’m wanting to change my bedding but can’t decide if I want a coverlet or just a large blanket.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2021)

Do you “dress” your bed?​
Uh.....no

I don't even dress me when I'm in it

My bed essentials are;
Feather (bunchable) pillow with a cool side ready for turning
One fitted sheet
One light blanket
One soft woman


----------



## Shero (Sep 24, 2021)

I like a cozy bedroom, but not too much clutter any where. Our new house has no curtains only plantation shutters, polished floorboards and rugs and we love it!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 25, 2021)

Oldntired said:


> Looks cozy and comfy. Are those duvets on the beds?
> I’m wanting to change my bedding but can’t decide if I want a coverlet or just a large blanket.


There’s a duvet folded on the end of the guest room bed @Oldntired.

On the end of our bed is a lightweight low loft down comforter. I’ve been looking for a duvet cover for it but so far haven’t found one that works for the room.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 25, 2021)

No, I do not dress my bed. I sleep in my bed....


----------



## Ronni (Sep 25, 2021)

oldpop said:


> No, I do not dress my bed. I sleep in my bed....


You can do both you know!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 25, 2021)

Just me underwear and a warm coat when Old Man Winter arrives. ( Just the bare essentials )


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 25, 2021)

This is the bedding in my spare bedroom. The bed is a bonnet bed and was my bed when I was a little girl. The current bonnet is an old tablecloth my grandmother used. The bonnet has had numerous coverings over the years and has glue and nail holes underneath it. I need to fix that some day and put a proper cover over the underside.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 25, 2021)

Oldntired said:


> This is the bedding in my spare bedroom. The bed is a bonnet bed and was my bed when I was a little girl. The current bonnet is an old tablecloth my grandmother used. The bonnet has had numerous coverings over the years and has glue and nail holes underneath it. I need to fix that some day and put a proper cover over the underside.


That is so Lovely!


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

This talk about stylish bed making reminded me of something I found really amusing; the way most men care about function & women care about style & decor.
I was seeing a woman who had to have all her furniture matching -  everything in her house had to "Go With" everything else & her bed was always made perfectly with cushions, fancy covers on pillows & perfect comforter  (exactly like Ronni's photo).  I always got a kick out of it.

One day, I was trying to move a table in my bedroom that had my pricey & heavy stereo equipment on it.  I should have waited until someone was available to lift one end so the legs wouldn't drag on the floor.  One leg started to crack & buckle.  I grabbed several thick books & stacked them under the table to prevent it from collapsing.
When my girlfriend saw that arrangement, she made a face & said, "I have a table in my garage that I'm not using; you can have it."
I said, "Great - thanks."
She said, _"But it's Oak & it doesn't go with your dresser & night stand."_
She couldn't understand why I was laughing.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Do you “dress” your bed?​
> Uh.....no
> 
> I don't even dress me when I'm in it
> ...


Same for me except that woman thing you mention.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 25, 2021)

Definitely play dress up in bed.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 25, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Definitely play dress up in bed.


You…er…I think you misread the question @Mr. Ed!


----------



## feywon (Sep 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> ...  No sheets except the fitted sheet (sheets are cold & I don't like cold).


On the few hot nights we get a year i like the coolness f cotton sheets. Over half the year i use flannel sheets, but the we have nighttime temps below freezing most of winter. When i get up to stoke the fire i flip the bedding over where i was sleeping to retain my body warmth.


----------



## feywon (Sep 25, 2021)

Nope!  Kind of low maintenance here. Function and comfort. Have to have my pillows, including one to support a leg, just right to keep spine as straight as possible whether on back or side (most often) so i don't wake up hurting.
The temps can drop  drastically overnight so flannel sheet sets in winter with blankets, Quilt and 'throws' of varying weight to adjust warmth as needed.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2021)

Here’s where we get our sleep. Wife likes it looking nice.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Here’s where we get our sleep. Wife likes it looking nice.
> 
> View attachment 185698


Even the stuffed animal is impressed.


----------



## timoc (Sep 25, 2021)

Do you “dress” your bed?​
I have enough trouble putting my own trousers on, so I've never tried putting them on my bed.  Anyway, the bed has got a fatter a**e than me, so my trousers wouldn't fit it.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Here’s where we get our sleep. Wife likes it looking nice.
> 
> View attachment 185698


This looks very restful @Pappy. Your wife’s done a lovely job.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 25, 2021)

Dress my bed ? No.  Changing the sheets is enough.


----------



## Lee (Sep 27, 2021)




----------

